# home cooking for a dog with liver failure



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, guys. hope you remember rex and the diamond issue.
the internist is pleased with his latest blood tests and now, says i can home cook. she gave me one recipe but i think it's the one for cushings.
anyone have any recipes for dog's with liver issues?
thanks, in advance.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

bett said:


> ok, guys. hope you remember rex and the diamond issue.
> the internist is pleased with his latest blood tests and now, says i can home cook. she gave me one recipe but i think it's the one for cushings.
> anyone have any recipes for dog's with liver issues?
> thanks, in advance.


I think there are some in the book I have by Lew Olson. Come to think of it, here a link to a newsletter on the subject. Of course, there are also recommendations for supplements sold by the author/web site, but you can freely ignore those if you like. I'll look at the books I have by the Doctors Goldstein and see what they might have to say on the subject .... if you'd like. Sounds like Rex is making great strides. Hugs to you both.

Oops, might help if I actually post the link .... http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/liver/


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

perfect!
just ordered the book, and will read and order all the stuff necessary.
appreciate the help, and hope rex likes the home cooked!!!!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

bett said:


> perfect!
> just ordered the book, and will read and order all the stuff necessary.
> appreciate the help, and hope rex likes the home cooked!!!!


You're welcome. I certainly don't follow the book's (or any book) recipes exactly, being that I don't feel veggies and stuff, but I did learn a lot about dog nutritional needs and which foods provide what, etc. And there are sections on different "ailments" and what foods/supplements (if you choose) might work best for said ailment. I hope it helps. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------

